#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Want a lot of Positive vibes? Check it Out!!

## Medusa

Hey dears, :love:  :love:  :love: 

Nowadays girls must know about self protection more than knowledge. Here's a positive and inspirational fire speech from Boxer and Actress of Ritika Singhe.

" Choose what makes you happy,Strive hard for what makes you happy,With that you can win your life".




Do you like to try this Exercises? yes i also try this. Feel free to make your life more and more energetic. :Thumbs:  :Thumbs:  :Thumbs:  :Thumbs: 

thank you and have a Energetic sunday!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey dears,
> 
> Nowadays girls must know about self protection more than knowledge. Here's a positive and inspirational fire speech from Boxer and Actress of Ritika Singhe.
> 
> " Choose what makes you happy,Strive hard for what makes you happy,With that you can win your life".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this wonderful video Premisha,
I am going to try these exercises  :Wink:

----------


## Moana

[QUOTE=Premisha;673]Hey dears, :love:  :love:  :love: 

Nowadays girls must know about self protection more than knowledge. Here's a positive and inspirational fire speech from Boxer and Actress of Ritika Singhe.

" Choose what makes you happy,Strive hard for what makes you happy,With that you can win your life".

Really superb, she doesn't really care what the society thinks and she has literally gone through alot of pain. I can feel that through her way of expressing the speech.
Thanks so much for sharing down this video  :love:

----------


## Ritika

Thank you for sharing with us

----------


## Medusa

Really thank you and good luck pariyat :love:

----------


## Medusa

Thank you shivani for the lovely compliments.

----------


## Medusa

Wel come Kir :love: shika.

----------

